# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > C/C++ >  Thuốc Lá Cuộn Macbaren Chocie -  thuốc sợi cuốn ngon nhất thế giới

## hipzols

XẢ KHO : 130k/1 gói 40g - COMBO Cuốn & Hút chỉ 330k SHIP TOÀN QUỐC

⚠ ⚠ ⚠ Macbaren Choice là một loạt thuốc lá sợi cuốn phong phú với nhiều hương vị.

----------

